# cleaning diffuser



## jay (26 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone.

suddenly starting to get algae and detritus on the ceramic part of my diffuser. It usually comes off with a light brush but this stuff is staying.

read before about using a bleach solution but im worried about that.

Any ideas?


----------



## planter (26 Jul 2008)

Bleaching seems to be the standard procedure Jay. 

Have a read of the following thread -

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=2203&p=23302&hilit=bleach#p23302


----------



## jay (26 Jul 2008)

Nice. Guess as long as i rinse it well afterwards, the bleach wont be a problem.

Have to use my chisel diffuser for a bit, while I got the rhinox soaking


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 Jul 2008)

When I do my water changes, the ceramic diffuser becomes exposed. All I do is add a capful of Flourish Excel to the disc while it is exposed, killing off the algae. No need for rinsing etc.

Dave.


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> When I do my water changes, the ceramic diffuser becomes exposed. All I do is add a capful of Flourish Excel to the disc while it is exposed, killing off the algae. No need for rinsing etc.
> 
> Dave.



Good idea bat man, will try that myself.


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

Good thinking with the Excel.
I did the bleaching for a few hours, then left it in a glass of 50/50 water/de-chlorinator. 
Then put it in clean water and burst the co2 through it for a few seconds to clear any cloudiness. 

Put it in the tank and all is well.


----------



## Superman (14 Aug 2008)

I tried the easycarbo way and it didn't seem to work for me. Bit of a shame, although now I don't have a diffuser so don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Dusko (2 Oct 2008)

What about vinegar??
I have to clean mine and have no clue what to use?
Easy Carbo, vinegar or bleach? Or all 3 at once? 
What about shading the diffuser so it doesn't get light??
I was thinking to place a black plastic peace 2-3cm over it... did anyone try this before?

Dusko


----------



## Garuf (2 Oct 2008)

Stick to bleach, It's given me the best results. Shading it will only slow growth you'll still need to clean it, once a week seems to be best.

I bleach for 5 minutes run under the tap then bleach for 10 then leave the whole lot in some dechlorinate for 20mins. 

One thing to note is NEVER EVER add co2 while there is bleach on the diffuser, what ever it is that is produced made me gag,vomit and have what felt like the worst ever hangover.


----------



## Egmel (2 Oct 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> One thing to note is NEVER EVER add co2 while there is bleach on the diffuser, what ever it is that is produced made me gag,vomit and have what felt like the worst ever hangover.


Probably some form of chlorine gas... nice


----------



## Garuf (2 Oct 2008)

I figured that. I was curious as to what would happen and What I found was that it doesn't do anything good, so don't do it!


----------



## nrwatson (3 Oct 2008)

What are your thoughts on Hydrogen peroxide


----------



## spider72 (3 Oct 2008)

Hi everyone
I use hydrogen peroxide (6% solution from Boots) and it works quite well. No need to worry that diffuser is rinsed properly after cleaning as H202 is mach more less harmful than bleach and decomposes very quick.

Regards


----------



## billy boy (18 Oct 2008)

spider72 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I use hydrogen peroxide (6% solution from Boots) and it works quite well. No need to worry that diffuser is rinsed properly after cleaning as H202 is mach more less harmful than bleach and decomposes very quick.
> 
> Regards



hi
I tried useing hydrogen peroxide and found it did nothing, I left it soaking while i was doing my weekly wc, about a hour or so and it shifted nothing! i even tried scrubbing the diffuser with a tooth brush, which only moved a small amount  :? 

So back to the bleach for me


----------

